# JTable - Wie markiert man den Zellinhalt beim Editeren ?



## Düark (15. Feb 2005)

Hallo, eigentlich kommt mir diese Frage zu einfach vor, aber ich bekomm es nicht hin...
Ich habe eine JTable deren Zellen man editieren kann (Standart-Editor). Nun will ich, das die Zelle
beim Editeren, also beim Doppelklick auf die Zelle den Inhalt gleich markiert, so dass er z.B. beim Schreiben gleich gelöscht wird. 
Meine Idee war jetzt einen eigenen Cell-Editor zu schreiben, dem TextField dann irgentwie beim Beginn zu sagen selectAll().. Nur finde ich da keine Methode, die beim Anfang des Editierens aufgerufen wird und in die ich das schreiben könnte !?!?!?!
Jemand ne Idee?

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Beni (15. Feb 2005)

Die Methode _getTableCellEditorComponent_ wird kurz bevor der Editor sichtbar gemacht wird aufgerufen. Ich würde dadrin die Selektion machen.


----------



## Düark (15. Feb 2005)

Hmm, aber irgentwie klappt das nicht... ich hab das jetzt so gemacht:


```
public class MyTableCellEditor extends DefaultCellEditor{
	
	private JTextField tf;
	
	public MyTableCellEditor(JTextField tf)
	{
		super(tf);
		this.tf=tf;
	}

	public Component getTableCellEditorComponent(JTable table, Object value, boolean isSelected, int row,
  				int column)
	{
		if(isSelected)
		     tf.selectAll();
		
		return super.getTableCellEditorComponent(table, value, true, row, column);
	}
	
}
```
Oder meintest Du das anders ?


----------



## Beni (15. Feb 2005)

Du musst zuerst denn Text setzen, und erst dann selektieren.

Ich hab das nicht getestet, aber so rein von der Theorie her müsste das gehen.


```
public class MyTableCellEditor extends DefaultCellEditor{
   
   private JTextField tf;
   
   public MyTableCellEditor(JTextField tf)
   {
      super(tf);
      this.tf=tf;
   }

   public Component getTableCellEditorComponent(JTable table, Object value, boolean isSelected, int row,
              int column)
   {
       super.getTableCellEditorComponent(table, value, true, row, column); // hier wird der Text gesetzt

       tf.selectAll(); // selektieren
      
       return tf; // Textfeld zurückgeben.
   }
}
```


----------



## Düark (15. Feb 2005)

Hmm... ne klappt nicht, hab noch 

```
tf= super.getTableCellEditorComponent(table, value, true, row, column); // hier wird der Text gesetzt
```
hinzugefügt... und dann hab ich gemerkt, dass die ganze Methode gar nicht aufgerufen wird ?? woran kann denn das liegen?
In der Table setze den Editor mit

```
setCellEditor(new MyTableCellEditor(new JTextField()));
```
und das wird auch gemacht, aber in die Methode geht er nicht!


----------



## Beni (15. Feb 2005)

Versuchs mal mit 

```
setDefaultCellEditor( Object.class, new MyTableCellEditor( .. ));
```

Hintergrund: das JTable wählt anhand des Rückgabewertes von TableModel.getColumnClass den Editor.

Edit:

```
import java.awt.Component;

import javax.swing.DefaultCellEditor;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
import javax.swing.JTable;
import javax.swing.JTextField;

public class Test5 extends JButton{
	private float alpha;

	public static void main( String[] args ) {
		JFrame frame = new JFrame();
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation( JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE );

	

		String[][] rows = new String[][]{ {"afdsafdsa", "bfdsafdsafdsa"} };
		String[] title = new String[]{ "A", "B" };
		
		JTable table = new JTable( rows, title );
		table.setDefaultEditor( Object.class, new MyTableCellEditor( new JTextField()) );
		
		frame.add( new JScrollPane( table ));

		frame.pack();
		frame.setVisible( true );
	}

}

class MyTableCellEditor extends DefaultCellEditor{
	   
	   private JTextField tf;
	   
	   public MyTableCellEditor(JTextField tf)
	   {
	      super(tf);
	      this.tf=tf;
	   }

	   public Component getTableCellEditorComponent(JTable table, Object value, boolean isSelected, int row,
	              int column)
	   {
	       super.getTableCellEditorComponent(table, value, true, row, column); // hier wird der Text gesetzt

	       tf.selectAll(); // selektieren
	     
	       return tf; // Textfeld zurückgeben.
	   }
	}
```


----------



## Düark (15. Feb 2005)

Hmm, ok in die Methode springt er, aber markieren tut er es trotzdem nicht... klappt das bei Dir?


----------



## Beni (15. Feb 2005)

Tut es, zumindest mit dem Code den ich da hingeschrieben hab (funktioniert bei einem normalen Doppelklick).


----------



## Düark (15. Feb 2005)

Is ja interessant... hab Deinen Code 1:1 übernommen, also als Stanalone getestet, bis aufs meckern, das er nicht frame.add() machen wollte sondern nur frame.getContentPane().add, läuft es auch, beim Doppelklick in ein Feld kann ich das zwar editieren aber es wird nicht markiert


----------



## Beni (15. Feb 2005)

Hm, der einzig Unterschied wird wohl sein, dass ich Java 1.5 verwende, und du scheinbar 1.4... sonst wüsst ich nix :?


----------



## Düark (15. Feb 2005)

Traurig aber war, daran hat es wirklich gelegen... das lustige ist, das unter 1.4. alle anderen aktionen mit dem JTextField gehen, wie z.B. setHorizontalAlignment()... nur dieses Fucking selectAll nicht...
naja, danke auf jedenfall für Deine Bemühungen, Beni!


----------

